# Anyone have or use a brick BBQ?



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

I was thinking about building one on my patio that I could double as a fireplace in the fall and spring.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 7, 2007)

Have had them in the past and my sister has one at their lake house. They are nice. Be sure to put in the right hardware on the sides so the fire can be raised or lowered --or the top grill can be. They use it as a grill and have a separate fire pit for the fire.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 7, 2007)

My father built a huge L-shaped one back in the late 1950's & it's STILL going strong.

What absolutely wonderful memories I have of barbecues & parties around that.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's one design I kinda like: http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/graphics/articles/art_60223_bkbq1.jpg

Charleysaunt - Thanks for the tip for the adjustment!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 7, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Here's one design I kinda like: http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/graphics/articles/art_60223_bkbq1.jpg
> 
> Charleysaunt - Thanks for the tip for the adjustment!


 
I like that. I am planning an outdoor kitchen, and that would work very well as a part of it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2007)

I have an old one. In a poor state of repair however. Some of the best BBQ ever produced was on this type of pit. Food cooked over wood coals. It's to bad they have lost favor with backyard chefs. Everybody has gone smoke crazy to the detrament of good BBQ. I may try to bring the old pit back to life again. Thanks for reminding me!

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

Uncle B, do you have any photos of your brick bbq?  I'm still deciding on a design.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeekinz...

I just typed you a long response but it did not go through... Arrgh!!!!

The short of it is, Any pictures I could provide would not help you in your design plans...The old pit in a bad state of repair...Right now I have to run to town with the DW..maybe more later....Check the internet for design plans.

Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Jeekinz...
> 
> I just typed you a long response but it did not go through... Arrgh!!!!


 
I hate when that happens.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeekinz...

Somethings to think about; Masonry pits (brick or blocks) held together with mortar are obviously non-portable. So if you ever move ya can't take it with you. The new owners probably wouldn't give you 15 cents for it. They are expensive to build, and more expensive to operate than a metal cooker. You can make one out of just 'stacked' bricks or concrete blocks for less money and can be dis-assembled fairly easy. I have some neighbors that built one out of stacked concrete blocks(at a fish camp) that functions very well. However you DW probably wouldn't want it in the back yard as it is rustic in design. For the cost of building a nice brick & mortar pit your money would probably be better spent on a metal cooker in the same price range. Cooking over open wood coals can be fun however and produces some great bbq. There are several outdoor/camping grills that can be picked up here and there if you want to try your hand at that type of outdoor cooking. 

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL...Uncle B, I already have a 36" SS Roasting gas grill with a 1" spit that would accomodate 3 turkeys or a whole pig and a Chargriller - Pro. My DW can't wait to have the brick BBQ. We love our wood burning fireplace, and even cook baked potatoes in it using these clay pots. (I should live in the country somewhere, not Jersey )

The brick BBQ would double as a fireplace on cool nights and extend our entertaining area down to the patio instead of the deck.  I was thinking a dry-stack build, too, but we have no intention on moving anytime soon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> LOL...Uncle B, I already have a 36" SS Roasting gas grill with a 1" spit that would accomodate 3 turkeys or a whole pig and a Chargriller - Pro. My DW can't wait to have the brick BBQ. We love our wood burning fireplace, and even cook baked potatoes in it using these clay pots. (I should live in the country somewhere, not Jersey )
> 
> The brick BBQ would double as a fireplace on cool nights and extend our entertaining area down to the patio instead of the deck. I was thinking a dry-stack build, too, but we have no intention on moving anytime soon.


 
Then by all means get busy and make the little woman happy! Time is a wastin! Strike while the iron is hot, before she changes her mind!

Good luck and Enjoy!


----------

